# RV PARKS AROUND WA .DC



## H2H1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Well we will heading up to Washington DC this spring. I am needing some CG to stay in. We will be going to the Viet Nam Memorial Wall and most if not all the site where in the area. Once we leave there we will be heading up to the big water fall, Niagara Falls. I hope that is spelled correctly. So any comments are welcome. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Triple E (Jan 24, 2010)

Re: RV PARKS AROUND WA .DC

Hollis, Have you checked the Goodsam's Club web site?  I know they had a good write up in their magazine a few months ago about camping around DC.  But I can't find it.    


 :8ball:


----------



## CharlieS (Jan 24, 2010)

Re: RV PARKS AROUND WA .DC

Hollis

My wife and I go up there pretty often. We usually stay in one of three Places:

The KOA in Fredericksburg. It is 55 miles south of the city.

KOA-Fredericksburg/Washington DC  
Address: 7400 Brookside Ln 
  Fredericksburg, VA 22408 
Phone: (800) 562-1889


There is one in Dumfries Va, about 25 miles south of the city.

Travel Trailer Village  
Address: 16058 Dumfries Rd 
  Dumfries, VA 22025 
Phone: (703) 221-2474  


Then there is one near Manassas that is probably 30 miles west of the city.

Bull Run Regional Park  Bull Run Regional Park does not have internet.
Address: 7700 Bull Run Dr 
  Centreville, VA 20121 
Phone: (703) 631-0550 

They are all very nice. 

Here is a link to Woodalls. You can read more about them and see what else is in the area.

http://www.woodalls.com/default.aspx

If you ae into the Civil War, all three are close to the Civil War battlefields of Fredericksburg, Manassas, Chancelorsville, and the Wilderness. Plus it's not too far to Gettysburg and Antietam.

I hope you have a good trip. Donna and I may go to Niagra Falls this summer also.

Also I lived in the DC area for about 25 years. I can try to answer any questions you may have. Feel free to give me a call: 703-403-7277.

Charlie


----------



## CharlieS (Jan 24, 2010)

Re: RV PARKS AROUND WA .DC

One other thing.

Of the three I mentioned, the best one to stay at for ease of going into DC is Bull Run Regional Park. You can drive a short distance to Vienna and catch the metro into the city.

The disadvantage of Bull Run is there is no internet.


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 24, 2010)

Re: RV PARKS AROUND WA .DC

Checkout Cherry Tree RV Park in Maryland.  It's on the bus route to the Metro and then take the Metro downtown to DC.  You won't have to drive to the D.C sights and then find parking.  It's somewhat pricey and you will need reservations.


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 24, 2010)

Re: RV PARKS AROUND WA .DC

Thanks everyone for the help, I have researched Woodalls, and Good Sams recommendations. However, I was looking for some advice from those who have stayed in some of the parks. I have thought it would pricey DL , but that is part of camping and going to DC.
DL good to hear from you. :laugh:


----------



## ssnowden (Apr 26, 2011)

Re: RV PARKS AROUND WA .DC

I know this is late for your question, but for others considering a DC trip, here's a second recommendation on the Cherry Hill Park in Maryland. It's great and just 5 minutes to the Metro station or ride the bus ( it takes about 15 minutes) as there is a bus station at the front of the campground. It's a regular stop in their route. We stayed last June for a couple weeks and it was great. Here is their site: http://www.cherryhillpark.com/index.cfm  The Metro is the way to go in DC.


----------



## akjimny (May 2, 2011)

Re: RV PARKS AROUND WA .DC

Hollis, are you retired military or a disabled vet?  If so there are several military campgrounds in the area - Quantico, Ft. AP Hill, Andrews AFB just to name a few.  If you qualifiy those may be just the ticket - and reasonably cheap too.


----------

